# K-ON



## Ether's Bane (Apr 2, 2010)

One of the best animes ever. It's like Spinal Tap-meets-Lucky Star.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-On!


----------



## Automata heart (Apr 2, 2010)

looks good. i like the art style.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Watched a couple of episodes, couldn't stand the moeblob.


----------



## Frosty~ (Apr 3, 2010)

It's...it's alright but it's not one of my favourites. Definitely not one of the best shows out there. 
It's sort of painful to watch at times with the utter Moé-ness of it, but it's a mindless slice-of-life so whatever


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 5, 2010)

mrgh I'm ambivalent towards it. the character designs are adorable but little girls trying to play musical instruments isn't really my kind of thing.

however,


> One of the best animes ever.


is probably one of the funniest things I've read this week.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 6, 2010)

I loved this show.


----------

